# RCN TiVo Interface is the pits! Hope someone from TiVo or RCN reads/responds



## Bertram Moshier (May 23, 2021)

Hello,

RCN called saying they had a wireless box (only main change per the sales woman). I asked her if there would still be:

1) Slow-mo
2) Freeze frame with advance

I also asked: Other than WIFI / wireless what else is different.

She said there would be slow-mo, freeze frame with advance, and changes.

She was WRONG either because of a lack of education or fraud!!



Instead what I got was a box that is the pits! I'm not listing all the issues, just the top 3.

Number one: The new ToDo list doesn't make sense. It seems to only give one a list of OnePass series, EVEN IF THERE ARE NO EPISODE to record. An example is the CBS series Blue Blood. I have an OnePass entry to record on CBS only and only new episodes (twice (once at season and then again in type of recording (everything, new & return, new only). 

Yet, in this example Blue Bloods shows up in the ToDo list.

How do I know what will record and when in this new format????

In the old format, I got a CHRONOLOGICAL list of episodes to record. This was easy to understand!!


Number Two: Guide movement: With the RCN TiVo streaming interface, I have to press the remote button 48 times per day (on say Cartoon Network). Using the old interface and the "tab key," going one day was one push!

Why is that important? Cartoon Network Toonami (Saturday 22:30 CDT to Sunday 02:00 CDT) has 7 different series each week, but they are NOT the same each and every week. YOU MUST LOOK UP the list for the week and insure it is recording.

With the current interface and it say being Monday, I would have to press the remote button (48*6)-3 or 285 times. If I was doing this on Sunday or Saturday, it would be worse!!!!!

Number Three: No Slow-Motion or Freeze Frame advance at all. I use both of these both being a Sneakerhead and to watch various sporting event! There is no way now to go back and slowly or frame by frame watch something interesting!

I don't know about you, but I like sports and I used these two buttons all the time.

NOTE: It would be possible to implement them on a streaming box by keeping say the last X minutes on the box (live or recorded). Either way, having a buffer (RAM or SSD) on the device where you can do slow-motion and freeze advance is possible.

Number Four: OK I said three, but number four: RCN2Go doesn't work. This is a program to allow you to access your box remotely and watch what you record from work, on the road, etc.


To RCN: I am considering buying my own TiVo box, but only if I can get an interface like the old one on the box. Your prices of $42/month for a 6 tuner makes buying a TiVo cost effective!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

RCN doesn’t monitor this forum and TiVo rarely does.

Your rant is unlikely to be seen by anyone with power to make changes.

Your post also has nothing to do with the retail TiVo Stream 4k product which is what this forum is for.


----------

